# hat jemand battery 2 handbuch ?



## SILT (20. November 2004)

hi

suche dringen das battery 2 handbuch auf deutsch.
kann mir jemand helfen ?

thx im vorraus


----------



## liquidbeats (22. November 2004)

bekommst du bei Nativeinstruments


----------

